# This little guy will be coming home with me soon.



## Crlamb (Oct 8, 2016)

I am getting this guy in 20 days. I am too excited. I am attaching a picture so I hope that it works. I have never posted one on here before. I am open to any name ideas. I am torn... He is a chocolate (obviously) standard poodle. He's about 5.5 weeks in this picture. He's a big boy.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a cute pup - how lucky you are to get a lovely chocolate standard.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Countdown! The last week is excruciating, like waiting for Christmas as a child. Have you picked a name yet for your cutie?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He is very handsome and a hunk for sure! As to names, try to think of a call name that has 2 syllables and ends in a vowel sound.


----------



## Crlamb (Oct 8, 2016)

Mfmst said:


> Countdown! The last week is excruciating, like waiting for Christmas as a child. Have you picked a name yet for your cutie?


No I have not thought of a name yet. It is such a hard decision. As I said in my original post.. I am open to any name ideas


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Congratulations on your darling puppy! I would ask your breeder to shave his face and feet. Even if you want the fuzzy face later on, it is really important that poodle puppies get exposed early to grooming that will be a part of their lives. 

As for a name, I like to have a short list and then live with the pup for a few days to see what suits his personality.


----------



## Crlamb (Oct 8, 2016)

Verve said:


> Congratulations on your darling puppy! I would ask your breeder to shave his face and feet. Even if you want the fuzzy face later on, it is really important that poodle puppies get exposed early to grooming that will be a part of their lives.
> 
> As for a name, I like to have a short list and then live with the pup for a few days to see what suits his personality.


Breeder will be shaving the face very soon if she hasn't already. Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Crlamb said:


> Breeder will be shaving the face very soon if she hasn't already. Thanks for the tip though!



Javelin had been groomed at least 3 times before we had our gotcha day. As a result he has always been very cooperative on the table.


----------



## Laumau (Dec 17, 2016)

He's so beautiful- love that deep brown color! You must be so excited. We just brought home our little guy a month ago and it's been a whirlwind. First dog for us so we're on a steep learning curve. Benji had his face, feet and bottom shaved by the groomer when we got him. He's a sable so the color change was drastic. Can't wait to hear how it all goes with your little one. Good luck on the name! I think his name should be Melty because he looks like melted chocolate and he makes your heart melt.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

He is very cute, I would call him Andre


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yay! So cute!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

So happy for you. Keep us posted and the pictures coming.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness he's cute!!! I love the browns. And the silvers, the whites, the blacks...oh wait. I love them all. But seriously, the brown really is stunning.

How about Pierre or Gabriel? I guess it wouldn't be a bad idea to wait and see what fits his personality. I didn't ever do that...always figured it out ahead of time and that was that. But it sounds like a logical thing to do. If you like chocolate, since in poodles it's referred to_ brown_, (in Labradors, chocolate) there's always the name Hershey. :act-up:

Congrats and I know you must be so excited!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

What a cute boy! How exciting but horrible to have to wait! I hope the days go by quickly. I think the perfect name will come to you, maybe after you have him at home and see his personality. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Seriously cute, just want to gobble him up like a Hershey Kiss!


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Adorable! Take the hint from west u and name him Hershey! ❤


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my! Puppy breathe is devine!!!!!! Such a cute little handful of fluff to bury your nose in too! Congrats!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh, he is so sweet and yummy - I love the name Hershey for a chocolate poodle.


----------



## Crlamb (Oct 8, 2016)

Everyone, this is OP. I believe I have come up with a great name for my pup. George. This seems like a great fit and I think it's what I am going to stick with. Thanks everyone for the replies. I am more into the real names rather than names like Hershey or Melty. LOL. Thoughts on George?


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I love the name George. If you are feeling goofy you can call him "Georgie Boy" a take on the song Georgie Girl. I also like human old school type names. 
BTW, a chocolate standard poodle is my dream. Have fun with him!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

He's soooo cute, and George is a nice strong masculine name.

Rest up before he arrives.....he will wear you out.

I am excited for you. Puppies are a very good thing.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

*Brown*, y'all, not chocolate! :aetsch:


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I happily stand corrected! A brown standard poodle is my dream!


----------



## Crlamb (Oct 8, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> *Brown*, y'all, not chocolate! :aetsch:


Why do you say he is brown and not chocolate? The breeder actually calls them chocolate browns.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Crlamb said:


> Why do you say he is brown and not chocolate? The breeder actually calls them chocolate browns.


Brown is the correct name in the poodle breed.


----------

